# Rest berechnen



## hijacker (6. August 2003)

Gibt es eine Funktion, die mir zB nach einer division den rest ausgibt?


----------



## tefla (6. August 2003)

eine Furnktion nicht, aber einen Operator:

%


----------



## boelkstoff (6. August 2003)

auch modulo genannt

3%3 =0
3%2 =1
3%1 =0


----------



## Daxi (6. August 2003)

Natürlich gibts Funktionen:
bcmod(Zahl,Teiler) = Rest


----------



## boelkstoff (6. August 2003)

naja aber da finde ich das % schon einfacher.

entweder
$rest = bcmod($zahl,$teiler);
oder
$rest =  $zahl % $teiler;

naja das % gibt es in fast jeder programmier/skriptsprache die fkt. bestimmt nicht.


----------



## hijacker (6. August 2003)

alles klar, klappt nu....
danke für eure hilfe leutz


----------

